# problem with lcd projector



## pappaj (Aug 9, 2007)

I've got a mitsubishi lcd projector and I have one pixel that is always bright white. Does anyone know what causes this or possible how to fix, or even if it is possible for a reasonable price. This is kind of starting to bug me.:explode:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You have a "stuck" pixel. If your projector has a computer connection, and you have a computer, you can download a free program called JScreenFix and the program will atempt to get the pixel working again.
http://www.jscreenfix.com/


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Short of Mike's suggestion... not a lot you can do. I have a couple of "dead" pixels, but I can hardly notice them unless I walk up to the screen.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

A bright white pixel isn't bad, as it is just stuck like Mike mentioned - that can be fixed and operate normally again. A dead pixel like Sonnie has (darkened pixel) is a problem, as it can't really be fixed.


----------



## pappaj (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanx I don't have a computer hooked up to it. Maybe when it really bugs me I will take it upstairs to the computer room and try out that program. Thanx again.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Once again I learned something new. I did not know about this program. I do not need it right now but it sure is nice to know that something is out there that might help correct the condition if it happens. 

Thanks for posting.


----------

